# X-Files fans start your engines



## jaysonbarnett (May 4, 2008)

If you have a netflix account and watch it now then you can now enjoy all seasons of x files. I had to record them on Sci-fi and only got the first three seasons. Anyway I'm sure there are alot of shackies who will love this, except for the fact, the seasons are in 4:3 and only in stereo. O well at least they are there.


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

Not sure how well these were originally recorded but I did enjoy the show for a time. Thanks for the heads up :T


----------



## jaysonbarnett (May 4, 2008)

they do have the HD version on one of the channels but i have a friend at fox which told me the seasons will be on blue-ray by next christmas. this is just what he heard from his boss but we will see. I have been asking netflix about this for years and they told me the rights for the show is up, so now stations will be able to air all the seasons now as well.:T


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

This would be perfect for killing time on my ipod...Netflix, please hurry with the iPod/iPhone app!


----------



## jaysonbarnett (May 4, 2008)

Hey Marshall, i have been on a marathon with the x-files but i wish it was at least in Dolby. I am ready when you want me to give you a review on whats coming to roku and i have the new panasonic plasma 2010.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Agreed about the sound. Surround is coming though, or so Netflix has said.

We take possession of the house on the 28th, I'm hoping to be podcasting again by mid-May. You're on the docket, and I'll be in touch.


----------



## jaysonbarnett (May 4, 2008)

Awesome and i know this sounds chezzy but i think your podcast is the best out there and i cant wait for your reviews.:T


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Thanks Jay. I'm anxious to be in a position to get things restarted.


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

For those who are X-Files fans, Fringe on the Fox Network may be a more than acceptable replacement. I've heard it described as "The X-Files on steroids". 'Walter" is the nicest mad scientist you could wish for.


----------



## mechanic62 (Apr 12, 2010)

Scully Rules!!!


----------



## abstract mind (Apr 30, 2010)

My wife and I have been wanting to go through these foever. I think you may have just inspired us to do so! I never watched an episode after Moulder left, and she has only seen like 4 or 5 episodes. Hopefully it'll soften the blow of losing Lost (sniff sniff)


----------

